# What to do about tar paper used in interior



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Here's an interesting one. I'm looking at a unit that was remodelled not too long ago, but before I took over management. Owners hate the panelling, so I took it all off to replace with drywall. Peeked under the fiberglass just to see the condition of the inside of the exterior wall - and found roofing tar paper. The inside of the sheathing, under the studs, was covered with roofing tar paper. 

This wall was re-studded at the time of the remodel, and I believe this tar paper was applied at that time. Well, now we know that previous tenants who complained of an asphalt smell on hot days weren't crazy after all.

Question is - what can I do about it?

Removing it properly would involve tearing out all the studs, not to mention all the vapour barrier and insulation - why not just say I'm re-doing the entire floor.

Dare I just go bay-by-bay and cover over it with something? Hate to create a vapour-barrier sandwich....

Thanks.


----------



## rockybird (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, 
I would be more worried that there is only one misplaced? vb. (if the sheathing is your siding be glad its there.) Typically there is a vapor barrier toward the interior side to keep the moisture from traveling thru, without a vb on the interior side moisture can flow thru and hit the exterior vb. and start a moisture problem. Does your insulation have paper to the conditioned side? 
make sure your exterior is painted well too as that is your 1st line of defense for moisture coming from the other side.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't see the problem? To my knowledge that's a perfectly acceptable installation, especially if the siding is t-111.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

The tar paper/felt is the water/vapor barrier and there is nothing wrong with it being there. It wouldn't have passed inspection if it wasn't there. How long have you been doing this or is Tyvek the only type of barrier you have seen?


----------



## rockybird (Oct 31, 2011)

not to bust your b...., but not all of us in construction are "gentlemen" . they let us girls fly airplanes, design and build buildings too. some of us even vote these days. sorry for the remarks, just couldnt take my guybuttkicking boots off yet tonight, thats what i do all day. I love my job.....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Asphalt Saturated Felt, or Tar Paper, is not a vapor barrier, it is permeable, meaning vapor will pass through it. In addition, it is hygro-expansive, meaning the higher the moisture level, the more permeable it becomes.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

inside is probably the best place to put it:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BOOM! ZING!!:thumbup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

if they are smelling it inside I think you have a VB problem instead :laughing:


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

I stand corrected. Maybe I should have said 'vapor retarder':jester:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

rockybird said:


> Hi,
> I would be more worried that there is only one misplaced? vb. (if the sheathing is your siding be glad its there.) Typically there is a vapor barrier toward the interior side to keep the moisture from traveling thru, without a vb on the interior side moisture can flow thru and hit the exterior vb. and start a moisture problem. Does your insulation have paper to the conditioned side?
> make sure your exterior is painted well too as that is your 1st line of defense for moisture coming from the other side.


I've never seen multiple VBs :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rockybird said:


> not to bust your b...., but not all of us in construction are "gentlemen" . they let us girls fly airplanes, design and build buildings too. some of us even vote these days. sorry for the remarks, just couldnt take my guybuttkicking boots off yet tonight, thats what i do all day. I love my job.....


Uhh Ohh, put your pants back on guys, stop peeing in the sink, suck in those guts!:laughing:



Winchester said:


> I've never seen multiple VBs :blink:


You see them from time to time the technical term is a "hacked up fvckup"
:laughing:

Tar paper is pretty normal, you would smell the acoustic sealant before you smelled the tar paper...I think the people were crazy "Dr. Penfeild I smell burnt tar" if ya catch my drift.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

rockybird said:


> not to bust your b...., but not all of us in construction are "gentlemen" ...just couldnt take my guybuttkicking boots off yet tonight, thats what i do all day. I love my job.....


Ya, uh - that's very nice for you - but what's not your job is to tell anyone who they can talk to or how. I'll address myself to whom I please and you can keep your agenda to yourself.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

rockybird said:


> I would be more worried that there is only one misplaced? vb. ...Typically there is a vapor barrier toward the interior side to keep the moisture from traveling thru,....





TimberlineMD said:


> The tar paper/felt is the water/vapor barrier and there is nothing wrong with it being there. It wouldn't have passed inspection if it wasn't there. How long have you been doing this or is Tyvek the only type of barrier you have seen?



I think I wasn't very clear.

Yes, there's a poly vapour barrier between studs and drywall, AND there's a layer of roofing tar paper between studs and exterior sheathing. 

So, on the assumption there's the required exterior breathable membrane under the siding, from outside to inside you've got exterior membrane, sheathing, roffing tar paper, studs & fiberglass, poly vapour barrier.

That intermediate tar paper layer is not the most common arrangement....


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

bob_cntrctr said:


> I think I wasn't very clear.
> 
> Yes, there's a poly vapour barrier between studs and drywall, AND there's a layer of roofing tar paper between studs and exterior sheathing.
> 
> ...


What is the siding material? Are you sure the siding isn't also the sheathing?


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

robert c1 said:


> What is the siding material? Are you sure the siding isn't also the sheathing?


Just old aluminum siding. I can tap on the OSB/plywood from the inside.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the felt has a higher perm than the osb so i don't think it's a ''perm'' problem leaving it there,just cut it out if it's a smell issue,it may have been an early attempt at air sealing


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, I was thinking going bay by bay, pull out the insulation and cut it out around the perimiter. 

My nose can't tell for sure if this stuff actually smells or not. The place is old, the tar paper is not - probably only a year or two old when this wall was re-framed and insulated. (I'm told it was an even worse hack job before, so they replaced stud by stud.)

Anyway - thanks.


----------

